# Cómo hacer circuitos impresos ?



## Kern

Hasta ahora sólo he hecho placas usando un lápiz tipo marcador y sumergiendo la placa en corrosivo... funciona pero no es muy eficiente para circuitos más complicados. 
  He escuchado por ahí de métodos que usan una fotocopia del circuito y que luego se 'plancha' sobre la placa pero no sé exactamente como se hace... bueno y también están esos métodos con luz ultravioleta y tal, pero me es difícil comprar esas cosas donde yo vivo.

  Ojalá alguien pudiera ayudarme , gracias.


----------



## Marcelo

Saludos Kern,

Te voy a dar unos datos para que empieces a probar.

Existes unos papeles especiales para ello. Uno parece acetato de un lado y tiene una capa de material opaco por el otro. Su color es azúl violáceo. Y hay otros que son blancos y muy parecidos al papel especial que se usa para imprimir en alta resolución en impresoras de inyección de tinta pero más grueso.

Ojo que esto no quiere decir que debas usar una impresora de ese tipo, sino que te lo digo para que puedas identificar el tipo de papel.

Normalmente los venden en las tiendas de electrónica y por los sitios de subastas de internet.

Las impresoras que debes usar son las Láser. Una fotocopiadora láser también sirve pero debes tener cuidado con las escalas del original y la posible deformación que te produce el fotocopiado.

Yo en lo particular he utilizado (y utilizo) papel Glossy brillante para impresoras láser (a la máxima resolución)  para hacer mis circuitos, aunque en realidad lo mejor es probar varios tipos de papel hasta que encuentres uno que te funcione bien. Hay gente que dice que el papel bond base 30  es el mejor (el normal es base 20 - la base indica que tan denso es el papel o cuanta pulpa contiene)

Los papeles especiales para impresos o papeles "transfer", se despegan muy fácilmente de la placa de cobre, comparado con el uso de cualquier otro tipo de papel.

El mecanismo es el siguiente:

1) Imprime tu circuito a la máxima resolución en el láser. 
2) Fíjate bien como imprimes el circuito para que no te vaya a quedar al revés. Es como si fuera un espejo.
3) Con una esponja de alámbre fino (o lija Nº 600) limpia la parte del cobre de tu placa, habiéndola cortado al tamaño de antemano.
4) Cuadra el impreso con la placa de manera tal que la cara del papel con el toner esté en contacto con el cobre de la placa.
5) Puedes usar un pedacito de cinta adhesiva para mantenerlo en su lugar (pero solo un pedacito porque la cinta se derrite con el calor)
6) Prepara una recipiente con agua bien caliente.
7) Debes tener a la mano, un pedazo de paño de algodón, parecido al de las sudaderas, franelas o camisetas.
8) Coloca la placa sobre una superficie plana, fuerte y resistente al calor, de manera tal que el papél quede hacia arriba (que lo veas).
9) La plancha debe estar a temperatura media. Si no es suficiente puede ir subiendo su temperatura poco a poco.
10) Coloca el paño de algodón sobre la placa.
11) Luego con la plancha caliente, presiona la placa con una fuerza relativamente grande. No vayas a romper la plancha ni la mesa.
12) Normalmente, yo dejo la plancha a temperatura media y mantengo la presión entre 3 a 5 minutos (en los papeles especiales, el tiempo es mucho menor).
13) De vez en cuando, revisa la placa para ver como va la cosa. Deberás empezar a ver como el circuito se empieza a transparentar a través del papel.
14) Cuando creas que ya esté listo, sumerje la placa de cobre en el agua caliente. Ten cuidado de no quemarte, cuando hagas esto escucharás el siseo de la placa al bajar su temperatura rápidamente. 
15) Como el agua está caliente, la diferencia de temperatura no produce una fatiga mecánica considerable a la placa. El trapo de algodón es para evitar que el papel se queme o se adhiera a la plancha y tu mamá te mate.
16) Deja el circuito en el agua por todo el tiempo que sea necesario. El papel se empezará a despegar solo pero quedará una capa que deberás retirar con el dedo, bajo el chorro de agua y con delicadeza.
17) Fíjate bien que no queden rastros del papel pues si no podrás tener errores de "pistas en corto" en tu circuito final. Puedes usar una lupa y una aguja para retirar el papel de los lugares difíciles.
18) Luego, está listo para quemar el cobre con el cloruro férrico.
19) Cuando el circuito ya esté quemado, utiliza la misma lana de alambre con jabón de lavar platos para remover todo el toner. No uses solventes porque te puede quedar manchada la fibra del circuito.
20) Abre los huecos del circuito con una mecha de 1 mm y un minitaladro. 

Creo que esto resume el proceso más o menos.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Kern

Marcelo,

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta tan rápida y completa. Me quedó muy claro el método.

Hasta luego!


----------



## Mavila

Sres. si visitan www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/circuitos-impresos.htm encontraran un tutorial muy didactico sobre fabricacion de circuitos impresos.


----------



## Rafael Gon

Hola escribo para decriles que encontre que se puede sustituir el papel de transferencia térmica por uno mucho mas barato, buscando en el foro encontre que algunos utilizan el papel glossy para impresora laser y otros el Press and Peel o algun otro papel y como en la ciudad donde vivo no los venden busque por todos lados y encontre que salia muy caro pedirlo por internet asi que me puse a experimentar con una gran cantidad de papeles y encontre que el papel lustrina (lustra-lite fue el que yo use, el que piden en las primarias para forrar los cuadernos) puede servir como papel transfer, este cuesta 2 centavos de dolar donde yo lo consegui, solo hay que checar que sea muy brillante y liso, entre mas liso mejor se adhieren las pistas lo unico que yo hago es:

1.- Presionar un poco mas con la plancha, primero aplico calor con la plancha y el papel se adhiere a la placa, de esta forma evito usar cinta para sujetarlo, luego ya que se pego aplico presion y calor con la plancha, con dos minutos que paso la plancha ya se nota que las pistas se pegaron ( se ven mas obscuras ).

2.- Después la única diferencia es que para poder despegarlo hay que enfriarlo de golpe y lo meto en agua tibia y jabon liquido para lavar platos, lo muevo dentro del agua y se despega facilmente, si no se despega de algun lugar lo meneo mas en el agua con jabon por que si lo retiro sin cuidado se quedan pedacitos de papel, las pistas no se deforman por el cambio de temperatura brusco y quedan muy bien.

Si consigo una camara tomare fotos de las tabletas que he hecho para que vean que las pistas quedan igual que si usara papel PnP. Es un metodo mucho mas barato que cualquier otro papel que experimente. Espero que les sirva la información


----------



## delavilla

Amigos: 

soy nuevo en esto, en realidad hacemos serigrafia y tampografia, pero nos han pedido imprimir placas para unos circuitos electronicos y con serigrafia no logramos una buena terminacion ya que los "circuitos son muy finitos", estamos probando ahora con un barniz fotosensible en la insoladora ultravioleta (tiene 5 tubos de 7w c/u) pero no damos con el tiempo de exposición.- 
esperamos puedan ayudarnos en algo.- 
gracias 
fabio


----------



## ohbuiles

Hola todos

Para mi el metodo mas equlibrado (Precio-Resultados) es el que expuso Marcelo
pueden haber de mejores resultados pero mas costosos .

Resumido, los detalles los dijo Mercelo

1.Yo imprimo mi diseño en una hoja normal a maxima resolucion
   (El maximo numero de diseños que me cuadren en la hoja)

2.Saco una Fotocopia de la hoja

3.Recorto un diseño lo cuadro en el cobre, plancho y ataco con el Ferrico

Tome un diseño de una revista para un Driver de un motor paso a paso cuadre 8 diseños en la hoja, y si,  me gaste 7 intentando; pero como utilizo siempre la misma plancha, ya se la temperatura de la plancha, el numero de hojas de periodico (No utilizo trapo) el tiempo de calentamiento; entonces los diseños que he realizado despúes salen rapido en un solo diseño que recorto del acetato.

No hay nesecidad de spray fotosensibles (Solo se conseguian por internet , o en mi ciudad
pero bajo pedido, + Costoso). Se consiguen las lampara $50.000 ( +-30dolares)
etc.

Utilizo la plancha de mi casa, periodicos viejos, Acetato$400 (0.16 dolares) placa de cobre 10X10 $1000 (0.41 dolares) cloruro ferrico , 2 bolsitas $1000 (0.41 dolares) osea que el diseño me salio en $2400(1Dolar)


----------



## delavilla

Gracias por la información y un dato mas...

Imprimí el diseño de la placa en PAPEL FOTO, del más brillante, EN ESPEJO, lo "planché" con la plancha doméstica, (probé tambien con la de transfer, pero no dio resultado), y SAQUE EL PAPEL EN CALIENTE, con una pinza de depilar, en lugar de meter la placa en agua caliente, pero teniendo cuidado de ir corriendo la plancha a medida de que levantaba el papel de la placa. 
El resultado fue en un 85% EXCELENTE, de 12 placas, solo 2 (las mas grandes, que supongo llevarán mas tiempo de "planchado") quedaron con alguna pista levantada y de paso me ahorré el trabajito de sacar el papel húmedo pegado y bastante dificil de las placas.
Espero que el dato les sirva.

Un abrazo y gracias nuevamente
Fabio


----------



## rampa

Buenas Amigos... les comento que siempre realize mis circuitos impresos a mano con delicadeza pero se demora bastante.

Ayer vi la tecnica que dice marcelo en la pagina uno... yo realice lo que dice pero con una diferencia utilize PAPEL NORMAL 80gr por recomendacion de un colega del foro.

Aca les dejo los resultados de mi primer circuito impreso a traves de la transferencia con hoja normal:

http://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagen015xp6.jpg

http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagen018zo8.jpg

http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagen020zd9.jpg

Espero que sean didacticas y recuerden que esta fue mi primera vez (solo intente 3 veces con diferentes papeles) y salio bastante bastante bien.

Suerte.


----------



## zaiz

Marcelo dijo:
			
		

> Saludos Kern,
> 
> MaMu que es miembro del foro está preparando un supertutorial sobre PCB pero todavía no está listo y todos estamos esperando (¿oíste MaMU?).
> 
> Te voy a dar unos datos para que empieces a probar.
> 
> Existes unos papeles especiales para ello. Uno parece acetato de un lado y tiene una capa de material opaco por el otro. Su color es azúl violáceo. Y hay otros que son blancos y muy parecidos al papel especial que se usa para imprimir en alta resolución en impresoras de inyección de tinta pero más grueso.
> 
> Ojo que esto no quiere decir que debas usar una impresora de ese tipo, sino que te lo digo para que puedas identificar el tipo de papel.
> 
> Normalmente los venden en las tiendas de electrónica y por los sitios de subastas de internet.
> 
> Las impresoras que debes usar son las Láser. Una fotocopiadora láser también sirve pero debes tener cuidado con las escalas del original y la posible deformación que te produce el fotocopiado.
> 
> Yo en lo particular he utilizado (y utilizo) papel Glossy brillante para impresoras láser (a la máxima resolución)  para hacer mis circuitos, aunque en realidad lo mejor es probar varios tipos de papel hasta que encuentres uno que te funcione bien. Hay gente que dice que el papel bond base 30  es el mejor (el normal es base 20 - la base indica que tan denso es el papel o cuanta pulpa contiene)
> 
> Los papeles especiales para impresos o papeles "transfer", se despegan muy fácilmente de la placa de cobre, comparado con el uso de cualquier otro tipo de papel.
> 
> El mecanismo es el siguiente:
> 
> 1) Imprime tu circuito a la máxima resolución en el láser.
> 2) Fíjate bien como imprimes el circuito para que no te vaya a quedar al revés. Es como si fuera un espejo.
> 3) Con una esponja de alámbre fino (o lija Nº 600) limpia la parte del cobre de tu placa, habiéndola cortado al tamaño de antemano.
> 4) Cuadra el impreso con la placa de manera tal que la cara del papel con el toner esté en contacto con el cobre de la placa.
> 5) Puedes usar un pedacito de cinta adhesiva para mantenerlo en su lugar (pero solo un pedacito porque la cinta se derrite con el calor)
> 6) Prepara una recipiente con agua bien caliente.
> 7) Debes tener a la mano, un pedazo de paño de algodón, parecido al de las sudaderas, franelas o camisetas.
> 8) Coloca la placa sobre una superficie plana, fuerte y resistente al calor, de manera tal que el papél quede hacia arriba (que lo veas).
> 9) La plancha debe estar a temperatura media. Si no es suficiente puede ir subiendo su temperatura poco a poco.
> 10) Coloca el paño de algodón sobre la placa.
> 11) Luego con la plancha caliente, presiona la placa con una fuerza relativamente grande. No vayas a romper la plancha ni la mesa.
> 12) Normalmente, yo dejo la plancha a temperatura media y mantengo la presión entre 3 a 5 minutos (en los papeles especiales, el tiempo es mucho menor).
> 13) De vez en cuando, revisa la placa para ver como va la cosa. Deberás empezar a ver como el circuito se empieza a transparentar a través del papel.
> 14) Cuando creas que ya esté listo, sumerje la placa de cobre en el agua caliente. Ten cuidado de no quemarte, cuando hagas esto escucharás el siseo de la placa al bajar su temperatura rápidamente.
> 15) Como el agua está caliente, la diferencia de temperatura no produce una fatiga mecánica considerable a la placa. El trapo de algodón es para evitar que el papel se queme o se adhiera a la plancha y tu mamá te mate.
> 16) Deja el circuito en el agua por todo el tiempo que sea necesario. El papel se empezará a despegar solo pero quedará una capa que deberás retirar con el dedo, bajo el chorro de agua y con delicadeza.
> 17) Fíjate bien que no queden rastros del papel pues si no podrás tener errores de "pistas en corto" en tu circuito final. Puedes usar una lupa y una aguja para retirar el papel de los lugares difíciles.
> 18) Luego, está listo para quemar el cobre con el cloruro férrico.
> 19) Cuando el circuito ya esté quemado, utiliza la misma lana de alambre con jabón de lavar platos para remover todo el toner. No uses solventes porque te puede quedar manchada la fibra del circuito.
> 20) Abre los huecos del circuito con una mecha de 1 mm y un minitaladro.
> 
> Creo que esto resume el proceso más o menos.
> 
> Saludos,
> Marcelo.



Lo hice como dice Marcelo, siguiendo este instructivo y salió perfecto.
Lo imprimí en papel HP de fotos por el lado brilloso. Luego seguí todos los pasos y de verdad quedó muy bien.

Para quienes dicen que este método no sirve, aquí les pongo unas fotos.

Saludos y gracias a Marcelo por las instrucciones.


----------



## belpmx

Hola hola, en el foro ya existe informaciónrmació acerca del método de la plancha... Cuando empece hacía todo con marcador indeleble por que de otra forma no salía... A pesar de que ya mencione que ya hay información a veces se cansa la vista de leer varias páginas, espero el buen Andres no mande mi tema  a la basura, jajajaja.

Consejos:

Puedes usar papel común (del bond), dicen que papel de revistas, y a mi ha daado buenos resultados "Epson papel fotografico mate" no es papel fotografico común, es mucho más delgado que el fotografico común además de no ser pegajoso y un poco más grueso que el normal, y se desprende fácil...

Lija la placa con viruta de acero, fibra para limpiar trastes, piedra pomez(pomex), o lija de agua muy fina.

Limpia los residuos de cobre con alcohol isopropilico o acetona.

Pega la hoja con cinta de aislar a la placa.

Coloca una servilleta de pabel debajo y arriba de la placa, al colocarla abajo si la cinta llega a desprender pegamento se mueve la placa con todo y servilleta y así no se mueve el diseño, y ponerla arriba es para no quemar la hoja (gracias sabío mnicolau).

NO seas impaciente y no creas que con dos pasadas va ha quedar fijo el tonner, generalmente de 5-7 minutos.

Si la placa es muy pequeña, lo anterior no aplica, en este caso te recomiendo que levantes la servilleta y si vez algo café (no mucho) el papel ya es suficiente, si sigues puedes quemar el cobre y arruinar la placa.

NO pongas inmediatamente la placa en agua, lo que hago yo es acercarlo a mi mejilla, cachete, pomulos.... y si siento el calor antes de tocar mi piel aun no esta listo, hasta que puedas soportar el calor sumergelo en agua.

Puedes usar agua fría aunque tarda más, o tambien usar agua caliente (no en exceso) y hasta alguien me comento que le pone jabón.


Fin consejos...

Cuando uno agarra la forma es fácil, pero cuando no, es complicado... por eso el motivo de este post con consejos que me han sido muy utiles...

Y hay más... solo usen el buscador del foro...

Saludos---
Atte: Pabel


----------



## davidmedinarcp

Te quedaron bien las placas Zaiz, pero en mi opinion personal, lo mejor es la serigrafia, un amigo me hace los bastidores, es mas caro pero mas eficientes, ademas que si se produce la placa en masa , saldria mas economico este metodo que estar imprimiendo papeles....


----------



## Romyggar

tienes razón davidmedinarcp pero generalmente no se necesitan 1000 pcb´s, estos métodos alternativos son justamente lo que salvan a los estudiantes y aficionados a la electrónica de pagar buenas cantidades de dinero por un circuito impreso simple.


----------



## davidmedinarcp

Que tal, pregunto si alguien ha imprimido en un papel normal algun tipo de diseño en impresora laser, y a travez del metodo de la plancha lo ha podido pasar a la baquelita para armar una tarjeta, ¿Alguien lo ha hecho? ¿que tal los resultados? Voy a probar con una transparencia y el metodo de la plancha a ver que resultados obtengo, luego les cuento.....


----------



## Manonline

yo no uso papel normal, pero uso un papel que en cada casa debe haber 200 hojas como minimo...

arranco las hojas de las revistas y las imprimo con la impresora laser, de ahi directo a la placa y qedan perfectas.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Manonline, una pregunta los papeles de las revistas lo usas de los lados que están impresos? o buscas algún rincón en blanco?


----------



## Manonline

siempre busco una hoja con fondo blanco en lo posible... pero es indistinto... las impresiones de las revistas no se transfieren a la placa... al parecer la impresion offset no es por transferencia termica jaja

es probar nomas hasta encontrar el punto.

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Fogonazo

El "Toner" o "Dry Ink" (Tinta seca) es una mezcla de pigmentos, a veces con algún contenido de óxidos metálicos (Ferro-magnéticos) y un componente "Termo fraguable" que incluso puede ser cera industrial, este componente permite que lo que originalmente era polvo, al someterse a presión y temperatura en la impresora láser o fotocopiadora se fije al papel y se quede allí.

Perooo, por suerte con una nueva aplicación de presión y temperatura se ablanda nuevamente, lo que permite volver a transferirlo desde el papel al cobre (Para nuestro caso).

Esta particularidad es común a todos los "Toner", pero no es pareja en todos, algunos Toner una ves fijados es casi imposible volver a transferirlos o su transferencia es "Pobre".

Consejo practico, busquen alternativas de impresoras láser, fotocopiadoras, distintas marcas o modelos) siempre habrá una que de un mejor resultado.

En el caso de emplear hojas de revistas, la impresión original fue realizada con tinta, la que una ves seca no sale mas del papel, por eso no interfiere con la transferencia del Toner, incluso la facilita, porque el Toner se adhiere menos a superficies brillantes (Papel ilustración, filminas, papel fotográfico, papel vegetal, Etc)


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Muchas gracias manoline y fogonazo.

PD: La verdad fogonazo, no entiendo como haces para poder responder tantos mensajes , ya llevas 5689!


----------



## MFK08

me sorprendio esa tecnica para hacer los pcb:

"Realización de Circuitos Impresos con la tecnica de transferencia de Toner y mediante silicona de alta temperatura"  http://www.r0807.com/node/19


----------



## zaiz

Parece que esa técnica les resultó bien a los de esa página, sin embargo parece algo embarazosa, qué tal si no se le puso bien la "silicona", podría haber resíduos de "silicona" dentro de la impresora y resultar perjudicial.

En esa página dice que:

_"Normalmente la transferencia de toner se realiza con papeles de revista o papel fotografico, pero los resultados practicos que hemos obtenido nosotros con esta tecnica no son optimos, ya que el toner se desprende con mucha dificultad del papel, y encima una vez se transfiere deja toda la celulosa pegada al cobre, y la limpieza de esta es costosa."_

Y eso no es del todo cierto, tal vez no lo hicieron bien, porque como les comenté antes, yo lo hice con impresora laser (es una marca Xerox) y papel fotográfico HP. Me resultó perfecto sin necesidad de ir a comprar las famosas pistas "rapid circuit" u otras cosas.

Como dije antes, en la hoja anterior:



			
				zaiz dijo:
			
		

> Lo hice como dice Marcelo, siguiendo este instructivo y salió perfecto.
> Lo imprimí en papel HP de fotos por el lado brilloso. Luego seguí todos los pasos y de verdad quedó muy bien.
> 
> Para quienes dicen que este método no sirve, aquí les pongo unas fotos.
> 
> Saludos y gracias a Marcelo por las instrucciones.



Y como se ve en las fotos que puse, me parece una técnica muy accesible si se tiene a la mano la impresora laser y el papel fotográfico.

Saludos.


----------



## biopic

hola alguno tiene experiancia sobre el planchado e impresion pero con hojas TRANSFER???


----------



## lubeck

a mi no me funciono sale caro y tiene uno que estar corrigiendo muchos errores y la calidad que yo obtuve dejo mucho que desear, lo mas profesional que he sacado y sin mucho costo, y ademas aprendi algo nuevo fue hacerlo con serigrafia... y me esta interesando hacerlo con una impresora modificada de inyeccion de tinta busca el tema en el foro, parece interesante....


----------



## biopic

pues gracias compañero y pues si por eso preguntaba por que de hecho el otro dia me avente una placa con acetato y pues me salio bien pero las hojas transfer nisiquiera me salio  lo de la serigrafia me suena interesante y pues supongo que si queda un 90% perfecto pero como que se me hace mas complicad no crees?



			
				elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Mmm me conviene aprender..
> A ver si dejo ya los protoboards!



amigo no menosprecies a los protoboards , yo siento que el proto va a ser mi amigo para toda lavida aunque sea una eminencia para los PCB's jajajajjajajajja saludos



Fogonazo dijo:


> El "Toner" o "Dry Ink" (Tinta seca) es una mezcla de pigmentos, a veces con algún contenido de óxidos metálicos (Ferro-magnéticos) y un componente "Termo fraguable" que incluso puede ser cera industrial, este componente permite que lo que originalmente era polvo, al someterse a presión y temperatura en la impresora láser o fotocopiadora se fije al papel y se quede allí.
> 
> Perooo, por suerte con una nueva aplicación de presión y temperatura se ablanda nuevamente, lo que permite volver a transferirlo desde el papel al cobre (Para nuestro caso).
> 
> Esta particularidad es común a todos los "Toner", pero no es pareja en todos, algunos Toner una ves fijados es casi imposible volver a transferirlos o su transferencia es "Pobre".
> 
> Consejo practico, busquen alternativas de impresoras láser, fotocopiadoras, distintas marcas o modelos) siempre habrá una que de un mejor resultado.
> 
> En el caso de emplear hojas de revistas, la impresión original fue realizada con tinta, la que una ves seca no sale mas del papel, por eso no interfiere con la transferencia del Toner, incluso la facilita, porque el Toner se adhiere menos a superficies brillantes (Papel ilustración, filminas, papel fotográfico, papel vegetal, Etc)



amigo fogonazo que me puede decir de los acetatos para inyeccion de tinta yo he tenido buena experiencia con ellos pero pues tal vez aya cosas que no sepa ojala me pueda ilustrar de antemano muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## lubeck

> ( lo de la serigrafia me suena interesante y pues supongo que si queda un 90% perfecto pero como que se me hace mas complicad no crees?


eso pensaba yo, y dejame decirte que en unos 20 minutos mas o menos sacas una pantalla, y en unos 10 minutos tienes ya pintada tu PCB y seca, listo para el ataque ferroso, y no se nesesitan mas estas cosas co inversion unica voy o poner mas o menos lo que me costo:
Pulpo para 1 pantalla -30Usd
Pantalla- 7usd
Emulsion completa 1lto -10usd
tinta 1lto-   10usd
lampara- 20usd
hornito para pan, secado rapido -se lo robe a mi esposa... 
la tinta y la emulsion es lo unico que se repone y yo la tengo desde asi ya casi un año.
y la pantalla la puedes comprar nueva o reciclarla, haz el intento y no te arrepentiras de la calidad...


----------



## biopic

gracias compañero pero pues obviamente no se ni lo que es un pulpo??? las pantallas las conozco pues e hecho alguna vez serigrafie globos pero desconozco la tecnica para fabricar la pantalla y mas aun si una vez hecha se le puede dar otro dibujo en fin tratare de investigar ya que creo que esto se sale de tema y no hay mucha información por aqui saludos y hasta luego


----------



## alecopes

foreros de electronica he encontrado la solucion definitiva a los papeles de circuitos impresos el papel de contac que es el que utilizamos para plastificar libros y demas.... pero no es el plastico lo que sirve sino en el papel que viene pegado es de superficie no aderente y cuando imprimis en la laser va re bien y le pasas la plancha y parece que ya esta listo y al meterlo en acido le queda como un plastico al toner aderido a la placa de cobre que lo hace mas resistente ahun casi lo podes dejar dos horas sin que el circuito se dañe es muy impresionente y debo deciles que ya estaba cansado de probar jeje...

un saludo y espero de que sirva mi experiencia


----------



## GodSaveMetal

A mi me dió buen resultado una técnica similar pero con la diferencia de que el papel me sale gratis, sí gratis ese dichoso papel fotográfico o glossi. Es el mismo que utilizan tiendas comerciales para sus panfletos o editar sus revistas promocionales o sus ofertas de la semana; yo escojo las revistas de mejor brillo y con impreso muy claro o con mayor fondo blanco o que el panfleto tenga una cara blanca; con la cara blanca sale de lujo!!!!!!
Lugo la pongo en una impresora laser y le doy imprimir con una resolución de 600, utilizo una HP de las pequeñas que carga el papel de forma manual no las que tienen bandeja cerrada (me pelé con una de esas no agarra el papel ya impreso!!!) y mando a imprimir (fijence en cortar el papel al tamaño A4 o a seleccionar el tamaño de papel por que los panfletos son a veces la mitad de un A4)  yo utilizo el programa WORD normal nomás ya le agarré el truco y he copiado algunos impresos directos de la foto del lado cobreado!!!!! y lo he hecho al tamaño de los componentes y listo!!! salió muy bueno!!!!!! (he realizado un levantamiento del impreso de la foto del lado cobreado de un pedal para guitarra el BIG MUFF V2).
Los pasos son los mismos solo que luego del ataque antes de limpiar o quitar el toner realizo los agujeros y lugo limpio el toner con bencina o acetona y resueldo con pasta los circuitos me queda brillante listo para soldar los componentes!!!!
No tengas miedo si se imprime las partes ya impresas del papel fotográfico (yo utilizo la propagandea de TELEFÖNICA y sus manuales, también de RIPLEY, SAGA, RADIO SHACK, y todo panfleto de oferta que cae en muis manos) si la hoja tiene una cara en blanco mejor (oro en polvo!!!!!) es para circuitos muy finos grandes y complejos!!!!
Asi que  a hacer gratis el impreso del PCB!!!!!!
Espero les haya servido, si algo no entienden consulten nomás!!! toy pa yudar.
Me olvidaba soy de Perú y ahí el papel glossi cuesta un ojo de lacara y el papel fotográfio y la transparencia los dos ojos de la cara!!!!!! mejor es gratis no!!!!!
Saludos


----------



## yeaaa

Saludos 

Disculpa me podrian decir como ay que preparar el cloruro ferrico para quemar la placa de cobre?


----------



## GodSaveMetal

yeaaa dijo:


> Saludos
> 
> Disculpa me podrian decir como ay que preparar el cloruro ferrico para quemar la placa de cobre?



Si son 500g por cada litro de agua pura (o destilada) si preparas 200ml pesas 100g o si preparas 100ml pesas 50g es fácil; ah dejar reposar porque calienta un poco y lo realizas con guantes en un ambiente ventilado, muevwe suavemente la mezcla con una varilla de vidrio o plástico que puedas desechar, utiliza un recipiente plástico (un bote de pintura bien límpio o frazco de vidrio servirán) no, repito no utilices nada DE METAL!!!!!!! repito nada DE METAL!!!!! porque la cagas!!!!!! ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no agites vigorozamente la mezcla haslo normal a veces queda espuma; no hay problem con la reposada desaparece, aveces queda un sedimento, no lo separee puede ir diluyéndose con el tiempo. espero te sirva como a otros.
Chau!!!!


----------



## g.corallo

miren un poco esto lo de la filmina es opcional https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/219020/


----------



## andy1

que tipo de papel se debe usar para la impresion del cto


----------



## Fogonazo

andy1 dijo:


> que tipo de papel se debe usar para la impresion del cto


En esta dirección pones "Plancha" o "Papel"
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------



## willastro

no sirven las impresoras con tinta?????  la epson tx400 es con toner o tinta ????    :S

si imprimo mi circuito en una fotocopiadora en la u en un papel normal y luego de 1 hora lo intento traspasar, se podra???  o ya habria pasado mucho tiempo desde que se imprimio????? en que quedaria mejor: papel normal, papel fotografico o papel de revistas como lei por ahi ?????


----------



## Fogonazo

willastro dijo:


> no sirven las impresoras con tinta?????  la epson tx400 es con toner o tinta ????    :S
> 
> si imprimo mi circuito en una fotocopiadora en la u en un papel normal y luego de 1 hora lo intento traspasar, se podra???  o ya habria pasado mucho tiempo desde que se imprimio????? en que quedaria mejor: papel normal, papel fotografico o papel de revistas como lei por ahi ?????


Todas tus dudas encuentran respuesta en esta dirección, solo es cuestión de leer.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------



## samuel888

Una manera muy facil es usar el PCB wizard e imprimirlo en hoja de acetato, ya despues lo pones encima de la placa y encima del acetato una hoja de papel o un trapo para no maltratarlo y listo ya solo lo metes al cloruro ferrico.


----------



## sammaael

para mi sorpresa imprimi un circuito en una hoja comun y corriente y realice exactamente el mismo proceso que todos conocemos y funciono. Claro la placa debe estar muuuuuuuuuuy limpia y aplicar un poco mas de calor
saludos


----------



## samuel888

willastro dijo:


> no sirven las impresoras con tinta?????  la epson tx400 es con toner o tinta ????    :S
> 
> si imprimo mi circuito en una fotocopiadora en la u en un papel normal y luego de 1 hora lo intento traspasar, se podra???  o ya habria pasado mucho tiempo desde que se imprimio????? en que quedaria mejor: papel normal, papel fotografico o papel de revistas como lei por ahi ?????



Puedes usar cualkier impresora o fotocopiadora en una hoja de acetato, pero imprimela del lado correcto, donde dice imprimir y listo.


----------



## PEBE

A mi me funciona muy bien con papel común y el acetato requieres de una buena plancha para que se caliente bien y si les gusta dibujar, haganla a mano con el simple metodo del plumon o barniz para uñas solo que con este ultimo hay que ser muy cuidadosos, en fin, hay muchas formas sencillas y efectivas de hacer un circuito impreso.


----------



## reyvilla

Buenas, he intentando conseguir la mejor forma de hacer los circuitos impresos mas fáciles posibles y me gustaría si me apoyaran ya que es una técnica muy buena y que de verdad me ha dado muy bueno resultados es cuestión de agarrarle el time...Explico yo utilizo un papel bien común y con el mismo método de la plancha, el papel se despega solo cuando lo sumergimos en el agua, no se si en todo el mundo se aplica pero creo que si, el papel es utilizado para forrar cuadernos en mi país le llaman papel contact, que es el mismo de calcomanias, yo utilizo no el que tiene la pega si no el que es lizo osea el que normalmente se bota después de utilizar el papel con pega, este papel tiene una superficie liza se parece al que en muchos pises utilizan para envolver cosas de charcutería y carnicería la diferencia es que este no esta amacerado, al imprimir en el cuando lo planchamos contra la baque-lita todo el toner se transfiere sin necesitar de arrancar el papel al meterlo en el agua se despega el toner solo, al imprimir hay que fijar el trozo de papel a una hoja carta con cinta adhesiva ya que si lo ponemos directo la hoja resvala, hay que imprimir por el lado brillante, hagan la prueba y luego me avisan cualquier cosa estoy a la orden...saludos


----------



## samuel888

reyvilla dijo:


> Buenas, he intentando conseguir la mejor forma de hacer los circuitos impresos mas fáciles posibles y me gustaría si me apoyaran ya que es una técnica muy buena y que de verdad me ha dado muy bueno resultados es cuestión de agarrarle el time...Explico yo utilizo un papel bien común y con el mismo método de la plancha, el papel se despega solo cuando lo sumergimos en el agua, no se si en todo el mundo se aplica pero creo que si, el papel es utilizado para forrar cuadernos en mi país le llaman papel contact, que es el mismo de calcomanias, yo utilizo no el que tiene la pega si no el que es lizo osea el que normalmente se bota después de utilizar el papel con pega, este papel tiene una superficie liza se parece al que en muchos pises utilizan para envolver cosas de charcutería y carnicería la diferencia es que este no esta amacerado, al imprimir en el cuando lo planchamos contra la baque-lita todo el toner se transfiere sin necesitar de arrancar el papel al meterlo en el agua se despega el toner solo, al imprimir hay que fijar el trozo de papel a una hoja carta con cinta adhesiva ya que si lo ponemos directo la hoja resvala, hay que imprimir por el lado brillante, hagan la prueba y luego me avisan cualquier cosa estoy a la orden...saludos



Oye pero? cuando lo pasas a la placa fenolica se pasa bien o queda medio despintado?


----------



## PEBE

Suena muy bien eso, no lo habia pensado.


----------



## juansesochevi

amigos tengo un problema con el quemado de un impreso, he realizado este proceso antes utilizando acetato y una plancha comun de resistencia, de esas viejas. Pero esta vez por escases utilice papel glossy y una plancha de vapor (obviamente sin llenarla de agua) y no me paso absolumtamente nada del toner. Que piensan ustedes, sera por el papel, o tal vez esta plancha claienta muy poco?


----------



## reyvilla

es cuestión de probar a mi me ha ido bien, lamentablemente no tengo una vídeo cámara a mano para que vean exactamente como queda, pero como dijo Edison cuando inventó la bombilla, no le salió a la primera, sino que realizó más de mil intentos, hasta el punto de que un discípulo suyo le preguntó que porqué persistía en construir una bombilla, si tras más de 1000 intentos no había conseguido más que fracasos, Edison, respondió: no son fracasos, he conseguido saber 1000 formas de cómo no se debe hacer una bombilla.
Han pasado muchos años tras conseguir este papel que me ha solucionado de forma facil el hacer los pcb's. Es cuestión de que lo intentes y veras si te sirve o no. No tengo la misma plancha ni a lo mejor el mismo ácido, pero de que si funciona. Te puedo afirmar que si...Es cuestión de que prueben...Saludos...


----------



## Dani3DeEca

la mas sencilla es q*UE* lo dibujes con plumon permanente ..pero antes lava bien la tableta con detergente y un*A* past*A* taladra los agujeros y luego lo dibujas.... pon a herv*I*r agua y pones el agua en un recipiente y pones todo el percloruro (granulado) y lo mueves como haciendo olas veras que entre 10 o 15 minutos lo tendras listo


----------



## rensocons

yo tengo un metodo mas facil barato y rapido ls digo:
imprimen su circuito en tinta o lo que sea
van a la copiadora laser y le sacan una copia con bastante toner o sea bien negrito, pero no en papel bond, ojo no papel bond, tiene que ser en papel couche, ese que hacen los afiches
cuadran su papel con su placa y a planchar, de preferencia le ponen un papel bond sobre el couche, ojo el lado del toner hacia el cobre no se equivoquen, bueno al cabo de unos 5 a 7 minutos dependiendo de la plancha cuando el toner se haya pegado al cobre wala a remojar la placa en agua un par de minutos, sobar con tu dedo para ayudar a sacar el papel y listo al acido.
ahhhhhhhhh limpier bien la placa antes de planchar de preferencia con un sacagrasa o una lijar al agua muy finita, bueno soy nuevo en el foro y este es mi primer aporte suerte
si no entienden algo me avisan


----------



## Rodo2012

Hola.
Bueno, creo que el post ya es muy antiguo para responder pero, quería comentarles que con el método de la serigrafía también se obtienen muy buenos resultados, aunque las pistas sean muy finas. El detalle está en el número de la malla: debe ser mínimo número 180, la timta también debe ser muy espesa para poder transferir con la racleta con mucha fuerza; y como la tinta es espesa no se desborda en la impresión...
Lo malo es que por lo menos hay que realizar 10 placas, de otro modo no conviene por los costos.


----------



## camicucci

Uh! Termine de imprimir la placa, la adjunto en foto. Me quedo barbara, como nunca, ni tuve que retocarla con indeleble pero ... Tambien me paso algo que nunca me habia pasado. Hay unos espacios entre pistas que no desaparecio el cobre y las pistas estan en corto. Rarisimo. Yo le estuve dando con un cutter ¿hay algun metodo mejor para raspar el cobre entre pistas? Ahi probe con el tester y no hay continuidad, pero tengo miedo que igual se ponga en corto y no quiero arriesgar. ¿Como puedo hacer para sacarle el cobre?


----------



## Fogonazo

Si te quedó cobre sin corroer puede ser por:
Suciedad (Crasitud) en la placa.
Placa con restos de óxido de cobre.
Se formó una burbuja de aire entre la placa y el líquido oxidante que empleaste.
No removiste suficientemente el líquido oxidante.

Por lo que veo es un circuito con operacionales, y por ende de baja tensión, si el multímetro indica que no hay continuidad, no creo que tengas problemas.


----------



## camicucci

Lo removi todo el tiempo, no creo que sea una burbuja, porque ademas yo veia mientras tenia la placa sumergida en acido que esa parte del cobre no se movia (adjunto otra foto, no se si ve la zona entre pistas con cobre aun, mientras en el resto ya desaparecio) Tal vez grasitud. En esa zona el papel no se despego bien, costo. La pregunta es si mas alla de que no me produzca inconvenientes, hay forma de quitar el cobre prolijamente entre pistas? Como lo harias vos?


----------



## Fogonazo

camicucci dijo:


> ..... Como lo harias vos?


Yo arme una herramienta con forma de gancho que utilizo para cortar las placas, la paso varias veces por el lugar que quiero cortar y va quitando, primero el cobre y luego va haciendo una zanja, uso la misma herramienta para separar pistas que quedaron unidas.

Nunca conviene dejar pistas con salientes muy afinadas, ya que funcionan como "Antenas" de transmisión o recepción y en algunos casos pueden provocar efecto "Corona".

Si tienes la posibilidad, trata de que la pista quede con el borde liso (Sin exagerar y sin fanatismo)


----------



## camicucci

OK. Muchas gracias. Una fotito de tu herramientas hubiera estado bueno. Igual me la imagino.


----------



## Fogonazo

camicucci dijo:


> OK. Muchas gracias. Una fotito de tu herramientas hubiera estado bueno. Igual me la imagino.


No tengo cerca la cámara, esta echa en base a una hoja de sierra eléctrica de unos 25mm de alto, 2,4mm de espesor y unos 200mm de largo.
En un extremo (Amoladora mediante) talle una forma como un signo de interrogación *?* el extremo del gancho tiene filo como para "Enganchar"


----------



## Gustavoj

Hola a todos, estoy empleando el metodo de laser+plancha, pero no logro el punto justo o estoy haciendo algo mal... les adjunto una foto de como me esta quedando a ver si a alguien le paso y me pueden ayudar!!........


----------



## lubeck

algo??? 
no se te mueve la hoja al planchar???
yo le pongo toda la temperatura a la plancha y hasta que casi quema la placa entonces la remojo en agua...

procura lijar tu placa con fibra o lija...
limpia con solvente bien y no la toques (puede ser alcohol etilico si no tienes solvente thinner)
yo uso hojas de revista entre mas vieja la revista creo que me da mayor resultado...


----------



## Fogonazo

Gustavoj dijo:


> Hola a todos, estoy empleando el metodo de laser+plancha, pero no logro el punto justo o estoy haciendo algo mal... les adjunto una foto de como me esta quedando a ver si a alguien le paso y me pueden ayudar!!........



*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*16)* Antes de preguntar algo en un post, *! Lee todo el contenido ¡*

El método de la plancha es eficaz, efectivo, práctico y económico, pero requiere de muchas 
pruebas hasta lograr la temperatura y tiempo correcto, moraleja "Hay que ir probando", en lo sucesivo NO coloques tu placa en el agente oxidante hasta que veas que lograste una imagen nítida de la impresión (Toner)


----------



## Gustavoj

Hola Fogonazo!, gracias por la pronta respuesta!!, hice unas 10 pruebas, pero no hay caso, o el toner no queda aderido en el cobre o queda como si se hubiera explotado (ensanchadas las pistas),... a, hace dias que estoy leyendo todos los hilos del foro!... pero parece que el problma soy yo, no una cuestion de lectura!!.. jejejeee, Saludos y muy agradecido 
AA.. Todavia no habia tirado la PCB al percloruro, parece en la foto solamente.
Entonces entiendo que voy bien, solo tengo que seguir probando?...
+saludosss


----------



## Fogonazo

Toner con forma de "Aplastado" es indicio de demasiada presión-tiempo de plancha.
Intenta con fotocopias o impresiones que provengan de otros sitios (Máquinas/Modelos)


----------



## Gustavoj

ok, gracias, mañana voy a ir a otro lugar de impresiones a ver que pasa, por ahora me esta pareciendo más dificil de lo que pensaba, antes lo hacia con las hojas AZULES que se venden en las casas de electronica, pero ahora cuestan un monton!
Gracias por los datos!! saludos tambien a lubeck!

La ultima por hoy, las pistas tienen que quedar BIEN negras en el PCB o basta con que se vean en un gris suavecito? ++ gracias!!!


----------



## g.corallo

con que el toner este bien pegado y prolijo sobre la placa no hay problema para hacer el pcb


----------



## edgar carreras

hola, yo hace tiempo que fabrico circuitos de todo tipo, para amplificadores, circuitos digitales, incluso placas madres, y el proceso no es tan complicado como lo comentan , es facil y de bajo costo, esto son los materiales que yo uso y se consigue facilmente en cualquier lugar, primero una placa virgen hecha a medida para nuestro circuito, despues tener en la compu el diseño del pisteo de la placa sin efecto espejo todavia, siempre hay que tratar de corregirlos bien para que la impresion salga bien, hay muchas formas podes imprimir en hojas de fotos de baja calidad, o de revistas da la maxima resoluciòn y impresion lenta, tambien puedes probar con una impresion fotografica en maxima calidad en una impresora normal, yo por ejemplo tengo el cartucho de mi impresora negro cargado con un liquido indeleble, o se puede usar tinta para tatuaje, yo prepare mi impresora de tal forma que la placa misma pase por la impresora, fue un poco dificil hacerlo pero con un poco de paciencia lo hice, nada mas ajuste los cilindros que llevan la hoja, los separe mas y los forre con una especie de goma, luego hice que el sensor sea movil para sepa que tiene hoja todo el tiempo, lo unico que hay que atender es colocar la imagen en un lugar exacto para que la impresora imprima solo sobre la placa, yo asi lo hago y me sale impecable  y luego va al acido, luego publicare fotos saludos.


----------



## crimson

A mí me pasó una vez lo mismo, hacía las fotocopias en un centro de copiado "top", con fotocopiadoras de última generación, vendedores uniformados, una cajera más linda que la otra pero... se me empastaban las pistas. Ahora hago las fotocopias en un tugurio lleno de polvillo de toner en las paredes y sin embargo las placas salen excelentes. Tendría que preguntarles qué marca de toner usan, me parece que ahí está el problema. Saludos C


----------



## sonemati

No se si ya estas conforme, pero en mi experiencia el Eagle 5.0 es un cañito para diseñar, y directamente cambias del esquematico hacia la el board, directamente se imprime y lo hace en MIRROR para que simplemente tengas que planchar, imprimis en una hoja de papel satinado y con impresora laser y listo


----------



## reyvilla

hola, nuevamente motivado por el tema y ya hace un tiempo realice unos cuantos comentarios al respecto realice una pequeña guia en funcion a como yo realizo mis circuitos impresos lo cual vengo haciendo hace ya un buen tiempo, espero les sea de utilidad este aporte...saludosss...


----------



## Gustavoj

Te agradezco mucho el instructivo, esta muy bien logrado!!, nunca más uso birulana!!!, me gusto mucho la idea del papel de las calco, la semana que viene voy a probar con ese papel a ver que resultado me da. Por otro lado te cuento que ahora me calenté y estoy canibalizando una impresora Epson para tratar de imprimir directamente sobre el PCB, parecería una técnica que da muy buenos resultados…. Si alguno la probo que cuente!!!... Igual después de lograr que me tome la placa voy a tener que lograr conseguir la tinta óptima….

Bueno, los voy manteniendo al tanto!!

Saludosss


----------



## madness19

Yo tengo una duda, realizo estas operaciones con acetatos me resulta muy bueno pero el problema esque no se si por aplicar el calor durante minuto y medio algunas pistas se corren un poco más cuando son integrados las donas se pegan un poco a pesar de que originalmente eso no pasa y me resulta laborioso estar cortando los puentes despues para que no haya problemas, con este papel que usar no hay ese problema?
lo hago en acetatos dado que casi no me pongo a hacer muchas pcb pero ahora hare algunos pares pero no me gustaria tener ese problema, estuve pensando en el metodo de la insoladora, al parecer no están dificil de hacer pero la placa fotosensible creo que no la venden por aca.

Bueno espero tu recomendación, un saludo excelente tutorial.


----------



## silvia espinel

hola si no que quieres complicarte la vida yo lo hago de la siguente forma y me a funcionado muy bien  el circuto lo imprimo del programa de pcb y le saco un*A* fotocopia en acestato luego lavo la baquela bien con javon de losa (ya q*UE* este elimina los reciduos de grasa ) la seco bien le coloco el acetato claro con la tinta pegando *A LA* baquela aseguro el acetato con cinta de papel y lo plancho con plancha de vapor por un perio*DO* de 5 a 10 minutos dependiendo de la calidad de la impresion dejo enfriar y retiro el acetato y lo hecho en acido ferrico y listo


----------



## madness19

si pero el problema esque algunas pistas como que se corren, la calidad de la fotocopia en acetato es buena el 98% del circuito se queda en la placa fenolica, pero me gustaria evitar el cortar las uniones de pistas o comunmente las donas que se pegan más en los circuitos integrados, veo que lo planchas por bastante tiempo yo si mucho eh llegado a 2 minutos porque como te comento pasan bien, la diferencia contigo seria que yo limpio las tarjetas con salsa valentina y despues un pason con tinner y queda muy bien me a funcionado muchas veces y como te digo pasa todo el circuito, lo de las uniones de pistas y donas no es un problema grave a simple vista basta con cortarlas, pero si no te olvidas de alguna ese seria un error tremendo en la pcb.

Un saludo.


----------



## silvia espinel

pues si , tienes razon pero el otro metodo que es el 100% efectivo es como lo hacen en la industria que es por estampado  como con las camisetas ese es el unico metodo perfecto y no es muy complicado solo hay q*UE* tener los materiles de estampado q*UE* pueden ser improvisados en casa


----------



## reyvilla

hola de nuevo por aca me disculpan que sea algo insistente pero me gusta saber e investigar bien las cosas, en el caso de hacer circuitos impresos, a mi en particular me ha ido bastante bien con el metodo que he aplicado, pero una cuestion con la que me tope hace un tiempo y la volvi haber, es la dilatacion y contraccion del metal debido a distintas temperaturas a las que se somentes las placas de circuito y es algo inebitable y en que afecta esto, pues bien la aleacion entre cobre y estaño mas el metal del componente, estos tres tipos de materiasles son distintos y por consiguiente tienen diferentes tipos de dilatacion a distintas temperatura por lo cual a la hora de soldar debe tomarse muy en cuenta el estado de los 3 materiales ya que de una falsa union con el tiempo esta tiende a romperse, esto es en el caso que logren observar con un microscopio algo como en la imagen que adjunto la cual es un pad de una resistencia smd de 1/10, la resistencia mide 1.8mm osea eso mide 0.5mm aproximadamente y aun asi tiene esos detalles...digamos entonces que tiene continuidad y soldandola la reparo con el tiempo pasaria similar si no lo mismo que en la siguiente imagen...





ven como se parte el estaño y se separa eso se llama, si mal no recuerdo estres de metales y se debe a que se estira y se contrae sin volver a su posicion original debido a que en un momento dado se rompen y se separan, eso debido a la dilatacion. Para los que hacen circuitos y quieren que duren toda la vida y evitarse mal funcionamientos debido a esto, les paso este dato...saludosss


----------



## silvia espinel

si tienes mucha razon REY VILLA  por eso el mejor metodo es el de estapado ya q no aplica temperaturas con las cuales no se va deteriorar la vaquelita


----------



## javier2022

gente algo mas barato y que funciona de verdad es imprimir el circuito impreso en un pepel de revista con una impresora laser..funciona y no cuesta nada arrancarle una hoja a la revista de utilisima de tu mama, jajaja


----------



## silvia espinel

pero , la tinta de la revista no se pega ala vaquela ?


----------



## Fogonazo

silvia espinel dijo:


> pero , la tinta de la revista no se pega ala vaquela ?


Nop, la tinta una vez "seca" no se sale del papel.

Del tema del papel para hacer la transferencia de la imagen se ha hablado "Bastante" en el Foro


----------



## zebax

gente, a alguno le ha funcionado el metodo de la plancha pero con papel normal, es que nadie me quiere sacar copias en papel raro


----------



## crimson

Como funcionar, funciona, el problema es que te van a quedar muchas fibras de papel pegadas en la plaqueta, se soluciona dejándolo mucho tiempo en agua y pasándole suavemente el dedo por encima para despegar todo resto de papel. Funciona igual, pero es más trabajoso. Saludos C


----------



## OmA

algun programa para hacer el PCB


----------



## silvia espinel

si claro el     livewire     que trae el programa pcb wizard  
son  muy   secillos   de uzar  y   traen   la utilidad  de  convertir  los planos  a  pcb


----------



## g.corallo

es mejor el circuit wizard mismos programas en uno solo mismo fabricante


----------



## joloso16

a mi lo del papel me ha funcionado de maravilla.......rapido y sencillo


----------



## anajesusa

A mi el único problema que me surge, es que en los bordes siempre se me levanta el toner, hice unas cuantas placas y siempre tengo la precaución de planchar bien en los bordes, sin embargo se me levanta a la hora de retirar el papel con el agua caliente.
Alguien tiene el mismo problema? y si si lo solucionó 
Saludos


----------



## silvia espinel

pues espero que el agua no la uses tan caliente te recomiendo que uses cinta de papel en los bordes eso es lo que yo hago


----------



## bofocastillo

Hola. Tengo una duda con respecto a un papel tranfer que recién compré. Resulta que aquí donde vivo es un poco dificil encontrar componentes y cosas de electrónica en general. Por fin pude conseguir un par de hojas carta especiales para hacer ctos. impresos pero al verlas me surgió una duda:

hace tiempo había utilizado una, pero ambos lados eran iguales (blancos), la que me vendieron ahora tiene un lado tatalmente blanco y el otrto lado es de un rosa MUY tenue, y no se en qué lado imprimir. En la tienda donde la compré tampoco saben (es más, ni se habian dado cuenta que ambos lados no eran iguales) y quedaron de checarlo con su proveedor pero es el día en que no me responden.

¿Alguno ha usado hojas que no sean blancas de los dos lados?

Son caras y sobre todo difíciles de conseguir y no quiero estropearla


----------



## Chico3001

No recuerdo bien, pero me parece que tiene que tienes que imprimir del lado rosa... yo sacrificaria una hoja para hacer una prueba, recortala en 4 pedazos e imprime de diversas formas para averiguar cual es la correcta


----------



## aleg92

MMuchas Gracias por la data a todoos (Y)


----------



## arturoro17

Amigo no pude leer todas las respuestas pero ve lo que yo uso:

Hago mi diseño esquematico con el sofware isis 7 profesional version 7.7 y luego lo paso al modulo de ares 7 profesional, aqui ya veo el diseño en pcb de mis componentes, los ubico como yo quiero, le modifico las caracteristias que yo quiero para las vias de mi circuito si quiero que sea a una capa, dos capas, el gueso de las pistas, etc luego hago un autorouter, el programa me enrutea todas las conexiones de uan forma general, de mi dependen los detalles, lo paso a pdf y lo imprimo en un papel que se como aca en mi pais colombia como propalcote, propalcote nº 150


luego lo sujeto muy bien en cima de la placa a planchar y lo plancho en la placa de cobre por 10 min, luego lo hecho en percloruro de hierro (acido) mezclado con agua, espero que te sirva amigo


----------



## willastro

Alguien a utilizado acido clorhidrico al 32,4% y agua oxigenada de 150vol ?????   que proporciones tengo que utilizar con estas concentraciones ??????


----------



## Olmecatronica

Hola:

Observo que muchos ya te han hecho buenas sugerencias, en particular te comentaré el método que utilizo y que me ha dado excelentes resultados.

1.- El diseño del PCB lo imprimo en hoja papel Couche (la misma hoja que se utiliza en muchas revistas).
2.- Planchas el diseño en la baquelita.
3.- Posteriormente colocas la baquelita en un chorro de agua, para retirar el papel excedente, es decir. en donde no esté impreso ninguna pista.
4.- Si durante el proceso anterior levantas alguna pista, puedes remarcarla con marcador permanente.

Créeme que con esta técnica salen muy buenas placas.


----------



## luis38

buenas una preguta e comprado papel glossy este papel vale para transferir mi diseño a la pcb con el metodo planchado o con aire caliente gracias


----------



## husky

En mercado libre hay papel fotográfico glossy, transfer kitsa y termosensible pcbfacil, cual de estos sera el que de mejores resultados? Alguien los probo?

Links:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-421788163-papel-fotografico-a4-200gr-x-200-hs-foto-hi-glossy-brillante-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-148903573-papel-transfer-pcb-facil-p-circuito-impreso10-de-22x34-cm-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-424217800-papel-termosencible-kitsa-para-circuitos-impresos-pcb-c-_JM_


----------



## mnaddeo

Mirá, yo he usado el papel de PCB Fácil. Los primeros que me compre me anduvieron 10 puntos, es tal cual lo muestran en el video, una vez impreso, lo planchas un rato y luego al meterlo en el agua, se despega por completo sin dejar residuos.
Pero, lamentablemente, ahora cambiaron el papel, es más fino y en mi impresora (una brother) el papel se burbujea todo y lo hace inutilizable... En otra impresora que pude hacer pruebas (una HP) logré imprimir sin que se estropee el papel, pero la calidad final del producto no es tan buena como con el papel que tenían antes, sin embargo, sigue siendo mucho mejor que con el papel comun.


----------



## matymac

Hola muchachos , hé tenido problemas para realizar placas de pequeño tamaño y pistas finas , y buscando encontré esto :

















estoy armando la insoladora de leds U.V. , mi pregunta es , esto se puede hacer en cualquier placa o solo en placas fotosensibles ? alguno probó esto ? aca dejo el circuito :




pueden hacerlo entero o la mitad .yo lo estoy haciendo entero , para poder hacer placas grandes.
Los leds son Ultra Violeta para generar la foto no se cuanto , es bastane facil por lo que se ve, imprimir en acetato colocar la placa con el acetato encima en la insoladora y dejar 10 minutos ( depende de la cantidad de leds ) ,revelar , y a atacar con acido . nesecito mas info si hay algun secreto mas . muchas gracias.
por lo que lei tiene un exelente acabado este sistema.


----------



## Scooter

No veo clara la uniformidad de la luz demestas insoladoras de leds...


----------



## Gustavoj

MMmmmm.... me gusta mas la idea de hacer una tira de leds bien pegaditos y montarlos en el carro de un scaner y despues scanear la placa. 
Obvio hay que hacer una controladorita para el motor PaP del carro y de paso que cuente el tiempo...
Creo que ese sistema lo vi en YouTube...

Saludos....


----------



## imv4292

bueno, tal vez esto no venga al tema, pero necesito saberlo, que impresora láser me recomiendan, ya que quiero comprarme una, pero no se cual elegir, de las q han usado, cual les da mejor resultado??


----------



## Deltaeco

hola chicos , les explico un problema que he tenido y me ha arruinado varias pcb, les comento, tengo una láser monocroma y al acabarse el tóner le he montado un tóner GENÉRICO, si de esos que no son originales pero funciona bien ((para papel va cojonudo)) pero cuando vas ha hacer una pcb, con todas las configuraciones bien (oscuridad alta, 1200ppp, etc) y cuando imprime (yo utilizo las sobras de las laminas de forrar los libros) el problema que la tinta se quiebra , bueno es como si se partiera sobre el papel, o mejor dicho tiene grietas.

Les comento que con la impresora y el tóner original no existe este problema por el motivo que sera el polvo diferente...

saludos chicos, y lo digo para que sepáis y no compréis un tóner que sale 12€ menos que el original si lo quieren para pcb..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Don LemurTanzania andaba probando genérico . . .  a ver si aparece y cuenta algo . . .


----------



## el-rey-julien

el mio funciono muy bien,pero yo finalmente recargue con toner de la misma marca que la impresora,
con los otros polvos algunos funcionaban mejor que otros,pero por lo general salia muy clarito lo impreso,
recorda que aparte recargarlo,tambien hay que darle un buen mantenimiento / limpieza del cartucho, sino hasta con el thoner bueno sale mal .
si sale quebrado el thoner,puede que este mal regulada la cuchilla dosificadora,también podes probar con menos temperatura,
para eso regular como si fuera papel fino,(desde la configuración donde dice papel,ponele papel fino,aunque metas el grueso en-realidad.)
PD:
    mas tarde lo explico bien,ya me voyyyy saludos


----------



## Deltaeco

Hola chicos gracias por la contesta, voy a recrear varias impresiones y ver como se adhiere ha la placa y les demostrare los resultados.

saludos ¡¡


----------



## Pablojagomez

Hola muchachos , hé tenido problemas para realizar placas de pequeño tamaño y pistas finas , y buscando encontré esto :
estoy armando la insoladora de leds U.V. , mi pregunta es , esto se puede hacer en cualquier placa o solo en placas fotosensibles ? alguno probó esto ? aca dejo el circuito :
pueden hacerlo entero o la mitad .yo lo estoy haciendo entero , para poder hacer placas grandes.
Los leds son Ultra Violeta para generar la foto no se cuanto , es bastane facil por lo que se ve, imprimir en acetato colocar la placa con el acetato encima en la insoladora y dejar 10 minutos ( depende de la cantidad de leds ) ,revelar , y a atacar con acido . nesecito mas info si hay algun secreto mas . muchas gracias.
por lo que lei tiene un exelente acabado este sistema.


Estoy en lo mismo pero con 100 LED. felicitaciones


----------



## Marce

Mi metodo es con quitaesmalte de uñas, y no e tenido problemas, salvo una vez, que me paso que se diluia todo el toner y me quedaba manchada la placa, pero era por la marca, usaba marcas poco conocidas, y esa vez compre "cutex" y no salian, ni con pistas finas ni, ni cuando la separacion entre pistas es muy poca, es un metodo rapido.
 De  mi punto de vista, el metodo con insoladora tenes que agarrarle mucho la mano con el tema de la exposicion y lo quimicos reveladores


----------



## palomo

Buenas noches amigos del foro, alguien podria ayudarme con el siguiente problema la cuestion es la siguiente:

Desde hace tiempo he fabricado mis PCB con éxito pero los últimos me han salido con puntos de cobre, estos no se ven asta que quemo la placa en ácido.

Lo de limpieza esta descartado ya que la placa virgen la limpio perfectamente, primero con agua y jabón corriente después una lijada con lija del 600 para quitar cualquier impureza, y por ultimo lija del N.-2000 y después alcohol isopropilico teniendo cuidado de no tocar el cobre que ha quedado casi como espejo.

En un principio cuando empece a hacer mis montajes ocupaba una hoja común y corriente obteniendo resultados buenos, después cambie a hojas de revistas con esto los resultados fueron casi perfectos, leyendo vi que muchos ocupaban los acetatos así que hice la prueba y el 100% salían perfectos asta aquí todo bien.

Después de un año de no hacer ningún montaje por cuestiones de trabajo hace un mes he vuelto a agarrar el cautin y aquí empezó mi frustración, de 8 placas que he hecho todas han salido con estos puntos de cobre, en un principio pensé que la culpa era la placa virgen así que compre en otros locales las placas e hice pruebas aun con placas de fibra de vidrio y nada cambio, no descarte que el problema fuera el acido que tuviera impurezas (compro el que ya viene listo para usar) incluso hice el mio y nada cambio.

Regrese a las hojas de revistas y hojas comunes y el resultado seguía siendo el mismo, las placas perfectamente limpias a la vista, luego transfería el impreso y pistas perfectamente delineadas nada fuera de lugar evitando tocar como dije el cobre y el impreso, pero al pasarlo por el ácido aparecían los puntos de cobre probé dejando mas tiempo la placa en el ácido y solo así desaparecieron los puntos pero también las pistas debajo del impreso y mas cuando son de poco grosor.

Asi que si alguien sabe que esta pasando me lo comente, cualquier idea es bien recibida a mi ya se me seco el cerebro buscando una solución. 

Dejo una foto de los resultados, el espacio donde no ay puntos es porque me puse a rasparlos con una navaja solo que imagínense estar raspando todo el circuito.

Saludos.


----------



## Marce

Y no cambiaste el toner?, o las preferencias de impresion? usas el metodo plancha?


----------



## palomo

Marce dijo:


> Y no cambiaste el toner?, o las preferencias de impresion? usas el metodo plancha?



No, el toner es el mismo las preferencias de impresión son las mismas, cuando imprimo documentos ocupo para no gastar demasiado toner el modo "económico", cuando imprimo algún circuito ocupo el modo de alta resolución, esto es para que la impresión salga con bastante toner y al ocupar el método de plancha la trasferencia de este sea buena y cubra perfectamente.


----------



## Gustavoj

Yo diria que si no es el toner es la impresora, yo intente utilizar ese metodo y siempre me salieron como la de la foto o peor!. Yo opinaria ir a alguna impresora de un amigo, quizas en este año que usaste la impresora para otras cosas, se ensuciaron los rodillos o algo así...


----------



## crimson

Cuando me aparecen esos puntitos es hora de cambiar el percloruro. Yo pongo 1/2 litro de percloruro de hierro en una bandeja. Tiro la placa "flotando" sobre el percloruro y le arrimo una lámpara de 500W. El calor es un catalizador, es decir: acelera la reacción sin participar en ella. Hago una pequeña fuerza a la placa, como intentando hundirla, para sacar las burbujas de aire que quedan entre la placa y el ácido. Luego de unos minutos, saco la placa tal como está, así sin haberse hecho todavía, y la lavo, para sacar el percloruro "gastado" y la tiro de nuevo. Hago este proceso un par de veces y quedan bien definidas:





Cuando aparecen los "puntitos" es que el percloruro está saturado o se hicieron burbujas de aire.
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

Podría ser contaminación del agente oxidante (Percloruro u ácido)

Intenta lo siguiente:
Realiza la placa normalmente 
La introduces en el oxidante pero solo unos pocos segundos si es ácido o mas segundos si trabajas con percloruro
Retiras la placa y la lavas solo con agua
En estas condiciones la revisas visualmente con mucha atención.

Los futuros puntos deben aparecer como cobre brillante y el resto como cobre opaco.

Si estos puntos aparecen *ahora*, pero *NO* estaban cuando revisaste la transferencia del tóner sería el caso de oxidante contaminado

Si no lo haces, una forma de evitar esto es mediante lo que comento por aquí sobre el burbujéo:


Ver el archivo adjunto 4723​https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/grabar-placas-impresos-ataque-quimico-11192/

*Edit + Algo de Off Topic:*

Las grandes máquinas de grabado de impresos emplean percloruro soplado a alta presión, de ciclo continuo, es decir no se reemplaza, lo que se hace es regenerarlo mediante filtrado y agregado de ácido clorhídrico que lo reactiva.


----------



## palomo

Ok.

Puse en practica lo comentado por todos uds y se los agradezco, lo de oxidante contaminado se me hace raro ya que el percloruro es nuevo, tuve esa idea ya que en un principio ocupe el que tenia guardado desde hace un año  con las primeras 2 placas y el resultado fue desastroso (por querer ahorrar) asi que compre uno nuevo y los puntos fueron menos pero seguían apareciendo, hace rato puse en practica sus consejos y la cosa mejoro notablemente los puntos casi desaparecieron pero aun se colaron uno que otro, la placa fue mas fácil de limpiar con la navaja.

Aunque sigo teniendo la curiosidad el porque paso esto, ni con mis primeras placas que hice tuve este problema, al menos ya puedo usar el PCB.

Lo del cilindro también lo pensé asi que cotice uno para este modelo $25USD nada mal, voy a realizar el cambio y si me siguen saliendo los puntos fantasmas no me queda que realizar sus consejos y al ultimo raspar con una navaja los que sobrevivieron.

Gracias por su ayuda 

Haaa una fotos de como quedaron, en la segunda muestro las parte que tuve que limpiar con la navaja fueron pocos puntos digamos unos 10.


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola Sres. Foreros 

Hoy decidí por hacerme una plaquita y empecé con todo el proceso, cortar, lijar, limpiar, planchar, etc.... pero, cuando plancho el diseño a la placa, la hoja se transparenta y se puede ver el diseño bien formado, muy bien definido, todo bien lindo, pero cuando la placa la echo al agua para remover el papel, me pasa lo mismo que al compañero de acá:

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/hacer-circuitos-impresos-528/index3.html#post363755_

Las pistas al tocar el agua se expanden, pero estando recién planchada el diseño se ve muuy prolijo. A que se deberá?

Usé dos planchas distintas, una tiene una temperatura muy baja y otra muy alta, usé las dos y nada. Usé agua caliente, tibia, ambiente, fría y nada!
Probé aplicandole distintas temperaturas, distinto tiempo, presión a la hora de planchar..... 

Como dije, el diseño al adherirse a la placa se transfiere correctamente, se nota a simple vista, pero una vez transferido se remueve el papel y las pistas aparecen así, se hinchan como al triple de su grosor, así como la foto del compañero que comentaba lo mismo.

Después de ese mensaje, el Sr. Fogonazo le responde:


> El método de la plancha es eficaz, efectivo, práctico y económico, pero requiere de muchas
> pruebas hasta lograr la temperatura y tiempo correcto, moraleja "Hay que ir probando", en lo sucesivo NO coloques tu placa en el agente oxidante hasta que veas que lograste una imagen nítida de la impresión (Toner)



Sí, he probado con varias combinaciones, y esta no es la primera vez, antes me pasaba lo mismo últimamente, también probé con varios tipos de papel y nada! Ya van 3 lugares donde imprimo y nada!

Los primeros intentos salían muy bien, pero ahora no sé que pasa 
Sobre que se mueva la hoja no creo, pues se hincha todo cuando se remoja el papel.

Alguna idea? Lo que sí, es que el toner una vez seco cuesta mucho quitarlo, solo bien mojado y tallando fuerte 

Salu2!


----------



## Marce

No probaste con quitaesmalte de uñas? son mas rapidas y mas precisas. Hay un post que explica como, en lo personal uso quitaesmalte de marcas baratas, las marcas buenas diluyen el toner


----------



## fen2006

tienes que lijar la placa de cobre después la limpias con alcohol absoluto y la copia del papel transfer debe ser de una fotocopiadora con toner


----------



## Sr. Domo

Marce dijo:


> No probaste con quitaesmalte de uñas? son mas rapidas y mas precisas. Hay un post que explica como, en lo personal uso quitaesmalte de marcas baratas, las marcas buenas diluyen el toner



No, no he intentado con quitaesmalte. 
El método que siempre uso es el mencionado al principio, jamás me dió problemas hasta que de pronto mis diseños empezaron a quedar así  antes salían tan prolijos y con unas pistas tan finas y ni una se pegaba, y ahora si quiero algo así, tendré que separarlas por casi medio centímetro!

Buscaré lo que me dices a ver si me sirve 

Sabes, podría decir que si mis placas en vez de meterlas al agua, directamente trato de quitarle el papel, obvio, que se enfríe para poder manejarla y luego quitarlo, tal vez resulte 

Salu2!





fen2006 dijo:


> tienes que lijar la placa de cobre después la limpias con alcohol absoluto y la copia del papel transfer debe ser de una fotocopiadora con toner



Yo siempre le hago al revés 
Primero corto, quito rebabas, lijo y finalmente limpio con alcohol etílico, mucho hasta que el trapo o con lo que limpie salga limpio y la placa esté casi como un espejo.

Uso el papel "fantasía" acá lo llamamos así y es papel couché con un dibujo de un lado y del otro lado de la hoja está en blanco, en ambos lados los diseños se transfieren, pero con el problema que mencioné antes.

Usé papel albanene, creo tambien se conoce como papel vegetal, dió buenos resultados pero es un poco más "tosco" el papel, no se moja tan fácil.

Siempre he usado el papel "fantasía" y siempre obtuve buenos resultados, no importaba de donde lo consiguiera, el resultado era el mismo. 

Por ahí, alguien mencionó que intentemos cambiando de impresora, si vamos al ciber de la esquina, vayamos al de la otra esquina para ver que tal salen.

Impresión laser, sí, solo he encontrado 3 lugares donde vivo donde hayan impresoras láser, en otros lados no hay


----------



## crimson

Es una cuestión de suerte, donde yo vivo hay varias casas que hacen fotocopia laser, una se "desenfoca" al plancharla, otra no queda bien adherido el toner y en otra ¡milagrosamente! salen perfectas... Un amigo las hace en una impresora laser Hewlett Packard y hojas de revista "Viva" y quedan muy bien. Repito: es todo cuestión de suerte...
Saludos C


----------



## Sr. Domo

crimson dijo:


> Es una cuestión de suerte, donde yo vivo hay varias casas que hacen fotocopia laser, una se "desenfoca" al plancharla, otra no queda bien adherido el toner y en otra ¡milagrosamente! salen perfectas... Un amigo las hace en una impresora laser Hewlett Packard y hojas de revista "Viva" y quedan muy bien. Repito: es todo cuestión de suerte...
> Saludos C



Si, tal vez. Porque donde vivía había un ciber muy cerca, ahí las impresiones láser salían muy bien y no "desenfocaba" como dice(s)?  Pero después, o a veces las impresiones salían bien, pero a la hora de planchar sucedía lo mismo  por lo que tenía entendido, era porque el dueño del ciber cambiaba el tóner por uno barato y por eso salían así, cuando "era original" salían tan bellas que hasta daba gusto a la hora de hacer todo, pues parecía que no planchaba ni nada, parece que solito se hacía todo!

En otro ciber que tengo "a la vuelta" las impresiones láser son pésimas pero una vez intenté hacer un PCB con esas impresiones y como dice(s)  salió perfecta!

Entonces será cuestión de probar varias impresiones en varios lados, menos mal que compré bastantes hojas para imprimir 

Salu2!


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola nuevamente!

Tal como lo dice(s)? crimson, es una cuestión de suerte!
Hace rato fui a un ciber donde tenían impresiones láser y la verdad muy lindas, pero me las cobran al doble que en otros lados  pero vale la pena. De una hoja de 8 copias iguales, solo una salió mal porque la dejé mucho tiempo en el agua (olvide limpiarla) y se "hinchó" además de que la temperatura era muy baja y no la dejé mucho tiempo, mi plancha que uso tiene muerto el termostato y tengo que "tantear" la temperatura para que no se funda el "fusistor". 

El segundo intento, sin querer la planché por 5 minutos más o menos, la metí al agua y así como se humedecía le quitaba el papel y [melancolía mode=1] el diseño salió tan lindo como mis primeros intentos [/melancolía mode=0]

Aquí una foto de mi diseño (después de 8 intentos!! ):
Es nada más y nada menos que un ampli con un LM3886 que pedí de "samples" a Texas Instruments. Me urgía armarlo para el "feedback".



*Off Topic:* La placa mide 2"x1.5", si alguien quiere el diseño lo puede pedir 

Salu2! y gracias por su atención

Edit:

He aquí el resultado después de 2 minutos en el ácido (no se tardó nada!  )

Sólo 2 pistas casi cortadas, nada que la soldadura pueda reparar 



Este proceso aún no se me olvida del todo 

Salu2!


----------



## Hellmut1956

Yo ya llevo unos años usando la exposición del circuito con luz UV an una placa fotosensitiva positiva. Para eso me compré por ebay un bronceador facial por solo 10,- Euros incluyendo flete. Por falta de paciencia pague tanto, pues un amigo se compró el mismo bronceador por solo 1.- Euro mas flete.

Aquí la foto de ebay:






Aquí pueden ver el bronceador facial instalado en una caja con una transparencia con los circuitos para LEDs:






Aquí otra vista de la caja con el bronceador facial. en la pared delantera pueden ver el dispositivo para definir el tiempo que la luz UV queda encendido. En la práctica lo pongo en posición para un tiempo prolongado y desconecto el bronceador facial de la alimentación eléctrica para apagar la luz uv en el momento apropiado.






Aquí esta el dispositivo con la tapa puesta. esta tapa tiene una superficie de espuma por el lado de abajo, presionando así la placa fotosensitiva positiva sobre la película, una transparencia sobre la cual imprimí la imagen del circuito con una impresora de tinta de Canon.


----------



## martin12as

hola, me gustaría que alguien con mas experiencia me de alguna opinión a cerca del procedimiento que utilizo para hacer los pcb..

lo primero que hago es imprimir con una impresora láser en un papel que lo compre como "papel ilustración", luego lo plancho un buen rato tratando de repasar bien todas las partes de la plaqueta.. despues de esto la plaqueta queda mas o menos asi y la meto al agua, como pueden ver el pepel queda bastante manchado.



después de dejarlo un rato en agua saco la plaqueta y saco el papel, la mayoría del papel se despega, pero queda una capa pegada junto con el toner.



con el dedo pulgar, sin hacer mucha fuerza y con paciencia, voy tratando de despegar el papel y va quedando asi.



esto ya creo que es lo máximo que pude sacar con las manos, pero hay partes muy pequeñas que no salen, las marcas de los pads, y entre pistas que pasan cerca



lo que hago ahora es usar un alfiler o aguja para sacar esos restos de papel que quedaron y así queda la plaqueta antes de mandarla al cloruro férrico



y finalmente el trabajo terminado quedo asi:



hay alguna forma de mejorar esto? me gustaría que al quitar el papel quede quede el toner solamente con la menor cantidad posible de restos de papel, para esto no se si tengo que planchar por mas o menos tiempo, con mas o menos temperatura, usar otro papel, dejar mas o menos tiempo la plaqueta en agua, etc


----------



## Fogonazo

martin12as dijo:


> . . . . hay alguna forma de mejorar esto?


Sip, con mucha práctica y juntando esperiencia.


> me gustaría que al quitar el papel quede quede el toner solamente con la menor cantidad posible de restos de papel, para esto no se si tengo que planchar por mas o menos tiempo, con mas o menos temperatura, usar otro papel, dejar mas o menos tiempo la plaqueta en agua, etc


Eso lo debes ir probando.
Mayor o menor temperatura.
Mas o menos presión
Mas o menos tiempo

Para retirar los restos de papel, primero los dedos y luego un cepillo de dientes en desuso


----------



## crimson

Hola martin12as, salen muy bien tus placas, mucho más no le podés pedir a este método. Igualmente, el mejor resultado lo obtenés con una impresora laser sobre papel de revista "viva" o "caras" o similar, no te queda el residuo blanco del papel, pero el hecho de repasarla con el pulgar y luego con una punta fina creo que hay que resignarse si usás papel ilustración de fotocopia.
Saludos C


----------



## martin12as

gracias, la verdad no tengo mucha experiencia haciendo pcb, esta debe ser la tercera o cuarta que hago, con el cepillo de dientes no hay peligro de despegar el toner?


----------



## Fogonazo

martin12as dijo:


> gracias, la verdad no tengo mucha experiencia haciendo pcb, esta debe ser la tercera o cuarta que hago, con el cepillo de dientes no hay peligro de despegar el toner?



*No* si dejas remojando bastante la placa y tienes cuidado.


----------



## acusticaysonidos

http://subefotos.com/ver/?734ec800cfa94050cc8d86866f7d479ao.jpg, hasta hace poco todas las placas que intentaba hacer quedaban como la de la foto, bien por mucha plancha y presión, o porque el tóner de la impresión en la hoja termotransferible era escaso



http://thumbs.subefotos.com/92287f3f8d56b3e0ae58560feb8ae176o.jpg, He encontrado lo que a mi parecer es el mejor papel y el mas barato (gratis) solo hay que molestarse un poco en  buscarlo y es el sig:el papel de descarte que se usa en los vinilos de vidriería, se plancha menos no requiere agua se despega prácticamente solo ya que tiene entre tóner y papel en si una especie de silicona lo que si hay que recortarlo tamaño A4,  y despegarlo en tibio despacio sale primero el papel solo y después queda esa especie de película siliconada que hay que quitarla con cuidado,pero los resultados son excelentes, queda todo el tóner en la placa nada en la película siliconada, no necesita repasar pistas con tinta ni indeleble para mi perfecto después de haber tirado mucho pertinax, cloruro, y papel ilustración: resultados:
foto de Rotel c/ papel ilustración 2 foto con papel de vinilo   http://thumbs.subefotos.com/ff51c0d38b76a7f34df0ff267cd17c9fo.jpg, tan así que me puse loco y me puse a producir, veremos como de a poco comenzamos a armar pero eso será ya otro post 3 foto http://thumbs.subefotos.com/cf8b40440990e60585a87f3674731563o.jpg, perdón por la calidad de las fotos están tomadas con celular


----------



## Fogonazo

Ya se ha hablado sobre este tipo de papel.


----------



## acusticaysonidos

gracias, fogonazo yo ya lo se lo refloto por que se ve que nuevos usuarios no ejecutan el buscador y preguntan lo mismo por eso las fotos de ejemplo, pero como Ud dice es cuetion de agarrarle la mano


----------



## DaniArg

Buenas noches mirando en internet sobre creacion de circuitos impresos encontre esta impresora , que opinan? no pude subir el link.


----------



## nasaserna

cómo lo hace, con un sistema para remover el cobre?


----------



## J2C

Nasaserna


Mira la referencia a la *Impresora* anterior.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## elektrocom

el problema mio es ese generar el archivo gerber , haciendo un escanner de la fotocopia, no se si hay alguna forma marcando los puntos de los componetes con el eagle y despues uniendolos, para generar el gerber para hacer una placa profesional en una fabrica , porque me piden ese archivo para hacerla.


----------



## J2C

Elektrocom


 Y si *re-*haces con el Eagle pues ya tienes las pistas como deben ir, supongo que el impreso que posees también tiene la mascara antisoldante y por lo tanto tienes todas las dimensiones.


 Si lo re-haces ya podrás tenerlo como Gerber por medio de las tres opciones que posee el Eagle, se que es el método mas lento pero el más seguro.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## daniel3210

hola. para imprimir con papel contact tengo que cambiar algo en las preferencias de la impresora. o con las que viene por defecto funciona bien?


----------



## Marce

Por defecto anda bien, mientras mas toner imprima mejor, tene cuidado porque a veces el toner se arruga adentro de la impresora, (el calor lo achucharra por asi decirlo), sobre todo si es la primer hoja que imprimis, sino imprimi primero una hoja comun y despues el contac, y tene mucho cuidado al manipuar la hoja del contac, porque el toner no esta bien adherido, asi que si le pasas el dedo, o lo rayas, sacas el toner.


----------



## rulfo

Muy Buenas, hasta ahora los circuitos que habia montado eran en placas perforadas,
ya me decidi ha intentar hacer un circuito impreso con el metodo de planchado
pero el resultado ha sido negativo no consigo que se pege toda la tinta por completo
a la placa solo una parte del circuito he probado con mas calor menos calor mas tiempo
menos tiempo y nada no hay manera, el papel que utilizo es un papel destinado a la fotografia
(no tiene cara brillante)  y la impresion ha sido realizada en una impresora con toner..
Se les ocurre cual puede ser el problema?
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> Muy Buenas, hasta ahora los circuitos que habia montado eran en placas perforadas,
> ya me decidi ha intentar hacer un circuito impreso con el metodo de planchado
> pero el resultado ha sido negativo no consigo que se pege toda la tinta por completo
> a la placa solo una parte del circuito he probado con mas calor menos calor mas tiempo
> menos tiempo y nada no hay manera, el papel que utilizo es un papel destinado a la fotografia
> (no tiene cara brillante)  y la impresion ha sido realizada en una impresora con toner..
> Se les ocurre cual puede ser el problema?
> Muchas Gracias.



Algunas impresoras poseen un tóner que no se transfiere fácilmente otras directamente NO transfieren.

Lo demás es práctica a prueba y error


----------



## rulfo

y si probara de llevarle  un papel fotografico de esos que tienen una cara brillante e imprimir en esa cara podria ir mejor? o mejor cambiar directamente de sitio?


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> y si probara de llevarle  un papel fotografico de esos que tienen una cara brillante e imprimir en esa cara podria ir mejor? o mejor cambiar directamente de sitio?



Te repito, todo es cuestión de prueba y error

Otro sitio
Otro papel
Otra marca de impresora.
Otra temperatura de plancha
Otra presión de la plancha
Otro tiempo de plancha

Y todas las combinaciones que se te ocurran.


----------



## rulfo

vale, gracias seguire probando...


----------



## rulfo

Muy Buenas, pues nada segui probando y buscando ya encontré un toner que se transfiere a la placa, y tengo la primera placa ya lista para poner componentes (esquema del tda 2030)  el acido que he utilizado es uno que viene  preparado para mezclar con agua se denomina como atacador lento lo que  veo extraño es que ha tardado unas dos horas en quitar el cobre no se si será lo normal, he metido la placa en un recipiente de plástico y la he tenido levantado sobre un 1cm de la parte baja, luego tengo otro acido que se denomina atacador rápido que ya probare, la duda es que no se para cual es conveniente uno o el otro.
Muchas Gracias y Saludos.



y otra duda que me surge es si seguir utilizando el acido hasta que pierdas las propiedades o desecharlo antes...


----------



## Sr. Domo

rulfo dijo:


> Muy Buenas, pues nada segui probando y buscando ya encontré un toner que se transfiere a la placa, y tengo la primera placa ya lista para poner componentes (esquema del tda 2030)  el acido que he utilizado es uno que viene  preparado para mezclar con agua se denomina como atacador lento lo que  veo extraño es que ha tardado unas dos horas en quitar el cobre no se si será lo normal, he metido la placa en un recipiente de plástico y la he tenido levantado sobre un 1cm de la parte baja, luego tengo otro acido que se denomina atacador rápido que ya probare, la duda es que no se para cual es conveniente uno o el otro.
> Muchas Gracias y Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> y otra duda que me surge es si seguir utilizando el acido hasta que pierdas las propiedades o desecharlo antes...



 ¿nos podrías decir el químico de esos atacadores? ¿agitaste la solución durante el atacado? Si no lo agitas se estanca la solución donde ya ha atacado, lo que no permite que solución "nueva" siga atacando.

El químico que usaste es cloruro férrico? Usaste la concentración adecuada? Si se tarda demasiado puede ser señal de que la solución es de muy baja concentración.


----------



## rulfo

¿nos podrías decir el químico de esos atacadores? ¿agitaste la solución durante el atacado? Si no lo agitas se estanca la solución donde ya ha atacado, lo que no permite que solución "nueva" siga atacando.

El químico que usaste es cloruro férrico? Usaste la concentración adecuada? Si se tarda demasiado puede ser señal de que la solución es de muy baja concentración.

El químico es uno que viene ya preparado en un solo envase  para mezclarlo con agua, y la solución no la he agitado durante el atacado la deje en reposo que vaya atacando, es de la marca repro,
en el envase pone sodio persulfato cristal y lo remarca como atacador lento , tengo otro que aun no lo he probado que segun el envase es atacado rapido este si esta compuesto por dos envases uno de acido clorhidrico y el otro de persufato sodico, me imagino que al mezclar con el acido clorhidrico y no con agua por eso mismo acelerara el atacado, ya no se cual sera mas conveniente utilizar si el lento o el rapido..

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Sr. Domo

rulfo dijo:


> ¿nos podrías decir el químico de esos atacadores? ¿agitaste la solución durante el atacado? Si no lo agitas se estanca la solución donde ya ha atacado, lo que no permite que solución "nueva" siga atacando.
> 
> El químico que usaste es cloruro férrico? Usaste la concentración adecuada? Si se tarda demasiado puede ser señal de que la solución es de muy baja concentración.
> 
> El químico es uno que viene ya preparado en un solo envase  para mezclarlo con agua, y la solución no la he agitado durante el atacado la deje en reposo que vaya atacando, es de la marca repro,
> en el envase pone sodio persulfato cristal y lo remarca como atacador lento , tengo otro que aun no lo he probado que segun el envase es atacado rapido este si esta compuesto por dos envases uno de acido clorhidrico y el otro de persufato sodico, me imagino que al mezclar con el acido clorhidrico y no con agua por eso mismo acelerara el atacado, ya no se cual sera mas conveniente utilizar si el lento o el rapido..
> 
> Muchas Gracias.



Mejor te recomiendo que uses el cloruro férrico o el ácido clorhídrico combinado con agua oxigenada. No son de acción lenta o rápida, simplemente agita la solución para que ataque más rápido y de forma uniforme.

Además, cualquiera de los dos métodos que uses son muy conocidos y usados por su alta efectividad. En mi caso siempre uso ácido clorhídrico con agua oxigenada y la solución me alcanza para dos o tres PCBs de unos 50cm²

Y también, si tienes problemas con estas soluciones, muchos foreros usamos uno o ambos y podremos darte más y mejor ayuda 

Saludos


----------



## rulfo

Seguire probando hasta dar con la que mejor resultado de..
Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> Seguire probando hasta dar con la que mejor resultado de..
> Muchas Gracias!!!



Lee esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/grabar-placas-impresos-ataque-quimico-11192/


----------



## zorrux

Bueno yo uso percloruro ferrico ,lo venden ya preparado en las tiendas de electronica,pero antes de usarlo  pongo agua a calentar y dentro pongo el envase con el producto para que se ponga lo mas caliente posible ,uso un deposito plano y cubro la placa  moviendo suavemente y a intervalos el deposito,asi en poco tiempo ,no mas de 2 minutos  ya esta eliminado el cobre y recojo el percloruro  y lo guardo para la siguiente .


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, lo probare tambien, ya por lo menos el tema de la tinta y el planchado esta casi 
controlado ahora ha probar el mejor atacado posible, al final hasta me enseño...
Gracias!!!


----------



## Alex2040bR

Hola, dejaré un mini tutorial para los nuevos...

Una vez que tienen el diseño lo imprimen, con tóner (sí, impresora láser).

Sobre papel ilustración o similar (papel brilloso).

Cortamos un pedazo de plaqueta virgen a medida, puede ser exacta, o mayor de acuerdo al montaje que decidan.

Lo deben frotar suave con lana de acero "fina" para limpiar y quitar restos de humedad, suciedad.

Y por supuesto no la toque con los dedos porque se engrasa.

 ​
Una vez que tenemos la impresión cortada a medida, procedemos a la transferencia

Apoyamos el papelito con el lado de la tinta sobre el cobre y procedemos a aplicar calor con una plancha, debemos hacerlo con cuidado de que no se formen burbujas de aire, y que tampoco nos queden áreas frías.

¿Cómo me doy cuenta?

Si la plaqueta es chica digamos (50x70mm) entre 5 a 7 minutos la tendremos.

Se darán cuenta que comienza a traslucirse el tóner.

En ese momento así caliente como está, la volcamos en un recipiente con agua a temperatura “ambiente”

La dejamos un rato para que se vaya enfriando, y por tanto la tinta quedará en el cobre, caso contrario regresa al papel y se arruina el trabajo.

Cuando notamos que el papel se ablanda comenzamos a quitarlo, y por último repasamos con un cepillo de dientes “suave”

*VIDEO​*




​
Una vez que transferimos el diseño, tapando con tóner las zonas de cobre que queremos conservar, procedemos a su quemado dónde se retirará el excedente por proceso químico (oxidación) para dejar solo las pistas que unirán los componentes a montar.

*VIDEO​*




Lo más cómodo es un mini torno, ya que utilizaremos mechas de entre 0.5 y 1.2mm por lo general para los componentes de pequeños pines (patas).

Luego aplicamos una fina capa de Flux (barniz que permite soldar) para proteger el cobre de la oxidación

Y el resultado final 

​
Eso es todo y espero les sirva de guía, cualquier duda consulten que en el foro hay mucha gente capacitada para responder sus inquietudes.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas
Gracias por compartir su tutorial, el agua oxigenada que utiliza es alguna en especial?
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## Alex2040bR

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas
> Gracias por compartir su tutorial, el agua oxigenada que utiliza es alguna en especial?
> Gracias y Saludos.



Por nada  
No, es la común 10 de volúmenes.
Con esa ya funciona porque al contener oxígeno acelera la oxidación 
y con ello se degrada más rápido la zona a corroer.

Saludos


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, hasta el momento estaba utilizado un atacador comercial denominado"atacador lento"a base de 
sodio persufato cristal el tema es que tardaba unas 3 horas es acabar el atacado, hace un rato he probado
una placa con una solucion  compuesta por media parte de agua oxigenada de 10 volumnes y la otra media de 
agua fuerte, (como comentaban algunos compañeros) ha tardado unos 20 minutos, el problema que le veo es que 
ataca tambien las pistas.
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## Scooter

Eso estaba insolado de más.
Normalmente con agua oxigenada de 10 volúmenes y aguafuerte tarda unos cinco minutos echando por alto y sale perfecto si la insolación es la correcta


----------



## Alex2040bR

Voy a realizar una aclaración del tema en base a mi experiencia:

El atacado con _ácido clorhídrico_ *+* _agua oxigenada_, _solo funciona_:

Para pistas cubiertas con *TONER*, *PINTURA*, OTROS.

*No* así para resaltador, ni siquiera el permanente porque lo quita como si nada.

Repito, si la protección del cobre es suave también se ataca, arruinando el trabajo.

Saludos, y buena suerte


----------



## Scooter

Mi experiencia es la contraria. He hecho miles, es absurdo pero así se hacía una producción comercial, el 99% con atacador y no hay problemas.
Buena parte de ellos con rotulador, la inmensa mayoría con placa fotosensible positiva.
Funciona siempre. Siempre que se haga bien, con el rotulador adecuado, el revelador adecuado, las concentraciones y los tiempos.

Lo más crítico la insolación si no era bueno el cliché.
Y ejercer buena presión entre el fotolito y la placa.

Tiene su técnica pero se puede hacer perfectamente, siempre.


----------



## rulfo

Perdonen mi ignorancia, pero a que se refieren con que esta insolado de mas?
Gracias.


----------



## Scooter

Demasiado tiempo en la insoladora. Es lo que parece


----------



## rulfo

demasiada calor con la plancha?


----------



## Scooter

Si es planchado nunca he hecho uno. No te puedo decir..


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, habia conseguido encontrar una papeleria donde me daba bastante resultado el metodo de la plancha, ya que la tinta se desprendia bastante bien, todo esto despues de probar en todas las papelerias e imprentas de aqui de mi pueblo y ninguna me daba resultado, y ya que voy bien, de la noche a la mañana me la cierran, bueno pues vuelta ha empezar  y consigo encontrar otra aqui cerca de mi pueblo que  no da el mismo resultado pero con la ayuda del permanente puede valer, ayer voy y saco  un monton de copias para futuros proyectos y esta mañana me dispongo a sacar la plancha y ponerme manos a la obra y no hay manera, por mas que pruebo la tinta no se desprende practicamente nada, vuelvo a la papeleria a ver si es que ha cambiado algo, y si, nueva impresora, bueno el tema es que ya no me queda donde probar, por si conocen algun modelo de impresora ecomomica que pueda valer para comprarmela, o alguien de aqui de la zona de Malaga conocen algun sitio donde poder ir...
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Fijate si podes conseguir esto, o comprarlo por internet


----------



## rulfo

Buenas
¿La idea es de que me lo impriman en este tipo de papel, es más fácil que se desprenda la tinta al darle calor?
¿Es un papel parecido al que se utiliza para sublimar?
Gracias


----------



## pandacba

No es otra técnica y mejor que esa mucha mejor calidad en la terminación


----------



## endryc1

Método de la plancha


----------



## rulfo

Me imagino que será algo como ésto... Y cual sería el método a seguir ?

Global Online Shopping for Apparel, Phones, Computers, Electronics, Fashion and more on Aliexpress



endryc1 dijo:


> Método de la plancha
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 168946
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 168947


----------



## Agustinw

Venden un papel que lo promocionan como "papel para transferir PCBs" que a mi me dio muy buenos resultados


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Pues yo usaba un papel llamado couché que es el mismo que usan en las imprentas para hacer tarjetas de presentación y volantes. Las revistas usan el mismo pero más delgado igual sirve para hacer un PCB yo las usaba.

La técnica que siempre me funcionó es lijar la placa con lija número 1000 luego limpiar bien con detergente.

Acercar una tina con agua y cuando la plancha esté bien caliente poner la hoja impresa en la placa, luego poner la plancha, poner una servilleta encima para que aplaste uniforme.
Una vez que esté bien adherido sumergir la placa en el agua fría.

Se forman burbujas donde adhirió bien donde no, no forma burbujas.

Se saca con cuidado y se vuelve a planchar.

Se vuelve a sumergir y solita la hoja de papel se desprenderá.

Con un cepillo de dientes infantil se quita el excedente de papel.


----------



## rulfo

El metodo que yo utilizaba era tambien el de la plancha, limpiaba bien la placa con un estropajo y detergente de fregar los platos, colocaba la pcb imprimida en una papel de fotogarafia, le daba calor y ya le tenia el rollo cogido y se notaba cuando la tinta estaba bien pegada, lo metia en agua a temperatura ambiente le retiraba el papel y con un estropajo de esos verdes le daba un poco para quitarle los resto de papel, me cerraron la imprenta y a duras penas encontre otro sitio que tambien me daba resultado, no igual pero podia valer, el problema ahora es que en los sitio que he probado no se desprende la tinta por mucho que la caliente, he probado de todas la maneras y no hay manera, probare ese papel que esta destinado para impresion de pcb (el que he puesto en el enlace anterior).
Gracias


----------



## endryc1

Tambien sirve el papel que viene en la parte de atras de las pegatinas . Precisamente el que se bota es el que se usa. Lo importante del papel es que sea lo mas brillante posible. El papel fotografico me dio resultados malos. Prefiero este que les digo o el papel que se usa para diplomas. Saludos desde Cuba.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

La impresora láser Samsung ml2240 da muy buenos resultados.
Y el papel couché


----------



## lahmun

Para obtener buenos resultados, mejor compre software de diseño de sprint de abacom, luego envíe sus archivos gerber a PCBWAY o JLCPCB ... búscalos en google, ya que sé que los precios son muy baratos.


----------



## endryc1

La idea es hacerlo en la casa y con bajo costo para el bolsillo.


----------



## pandacba

Cuando no se consigue el papel utilizados en los autoadhesivos, el film que te mostre da muy buenos resultados, aún mejor que la plancha y realmente no es caro
El papel fotográfico no sirve es demasiado liso, el toner no se queda y te ensucia toda la impresora


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Lo mejor que hay es:
Impresora Samsung ml2240 es muy económica y eficiente en las impresiones de PCB, consigue hojas de papel couché en una papelería. 
Si no agarra una revista vieja e imprime en las hojas funciona bastante bien.


----------



## Fogonazo

*¡ TODO !* lo que están comentando ya se ha tratado y en mas de una oportunidad, incluyendo:
La impresora
Papel de revistas
Papel couché 
Etc
Etc.

No sean recurrentes y lean el tema completo


----------

